
Setting up McDonalds WiFi, Windows vs. Mac - sahillavingia
http://twitpic.com/5vbvf9
======
untog
Is this real? Because connecting to the wifi network is exactly as simple in
Windows as it is on Mac. I have no idea why McDonalds went crazy insane in
their instructions.

